# Is my dog a Blackmouth Cur?



## Joseph (May 1, 2010)

Greetings everyone.

I have a 4.5 month old puppy named Duke that I got from a rescue shelter in late January. Just out of curiosity, do y'all have any helpful input on the breed of my dog. He appears to be a blackmouth cur, but I'm not completely sure. He also kind of resembles a Belgian Malinois or possibly a shepherd. The vet seems to believe that he's a cur, though. 

He's very active and energetic - he loves running around at the park and exploring new territories (creeks, wooded areas, etc.). He's also very alert and protective. He'll start growling and the hair will literally stand up on his back if he hears a loud or questionable noise outside of my house. Also, he's much more trusting of women. He has an unbelievable nose (which leads me to believe he'd be a great hunter), and he can already sit, shake, lay down, and stay. 

Thanks for any help, much appreciated.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

At that age, it's pretty tough to tell. Are there blackmouth curs in your area? There are all linds of mixes that might look like that.

He's very cute. Enjoy.


----------



## evagegare (May 10, 2010)

rescued Tanner and shelter had him listen as a black mouthed cur. he was flown in from Georgia where he was a day away from being euthinized. We are thankful to have him and dont mind what mix he is. ..I just dont see BMC...His ears are so close together. Am i seeing pit? Yet a slightly wrinkly face...inside of his mouth is dark...has a shaded appearance but pink tounge...ANY ideas?
He is an amazing dog...very calm and easy going. Extremely loveable and smart. Adores the kids and wants to be a lap dog...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Tanner is a pit mix. the dog in the first post...im not sure but i see something houndy...


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks the part to me, as much as you can tell from a pup..


----------



## Paul162 (Aug 23, 2021)

Your dog is Malinois


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is eleven years old and the original poster is no longer active on these forums, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. Feel free to join any of our current discussions or start a new thread of your own!


----------

